
Nim core developer wanted - evacchi
https://forum.nim-lang.org/t/2795
======
tray5
Hope they find someone, nim is a very good language for how small and
independent it is. Especially considering its operating in the same realm as
heavyweights like rust and go.

------
crux
I'm very bullish on Nim. We're crossing the finish line of putting our first
Nim code into production at work and overall it's been a pretty positive
experience.

~~~
meddlepal
I'm interested in hearing about your experience! Pitfalls? Major positives?
Have you considered writing about it?

~~~
crux
I have! And I will... I just haven't gotten around to it yet.

The main takeaway is specific to my use-case: writing a dynamic library that
can be called from within Python code. The main positive and negative are two
sides of the same coin: since Nim compiles to C, you get to use all the
existing tools designed for doing C FFI in Python, and don't have to write any
C wrappers. And since Nim _isn 't_ C, there's still a little bit of detective
work involved in replicating all the argument types, GC behavior, etc, that is
involved in Nim and the specifics of its realization in C.

~~~
emsy
Have you encountered any major compiler bugs? Nim looks great, but the list of
open issues on GitHub would scare me from using it in production. Or isn't it
as severe in real-world use?

~~~
zielmicha
There are compiler bugs, but almost all of them are related to advanced
metaprogramming. If you stick to "normal" metaprogramming (generics,
templates, sane macros), compiler works well.

------
brink
Nim donation page is here:
[https://www.bountysource.com/teams/nim](https://www.bountysource.com/teams/nim)

------
jbpetersen
Nim is one of those things that seems very well put together yet I can't
currently see what role it fills in the wider market for programming languages
and different types of communities around them.

What kind of stuff is particularly popular among Nim users compared to
communities for other languages?

What kind of stuff do the people working on Nim want to use it / see it used
for?

~~~
jestar_jokin
Games, or soft real-time systems (like audio tools; synths, DAWs, or editors).
Potentially, cross-platform mobile apps.

Thanks to its approach to GC, you can impose a limit on the time to spend on
GC between ticks, so no unpredictable performance stuttering.

I see it as having nice "functional-ish" syntax like Python, but with static
types.

~~~
hubert123
A limit on GC time might then obviously lead to high or too high memory use,
potentially?

~~~
Meegul
Not OP or aware of Nim's specific implementation, but in some cases, yes.
However in a fps-sensitive situation like a game, it just takes ~16ms of GC
before you've missed at least one refresh. By limiting the time to something
lower, we can distribute this time such that the user doesn't notice any
stuttering, provided the GC events were spaced out enough.

------
throwaway7645
Glad to see small languages like this getting support and traction.

------
rurban
I thought the new GC v2 multithreaded has just landed 2 weeks ago. I'm only
aware of one non-mt related open GC bug.

